# Brady and Dougan pictures and videos



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are a few videos I took today of Brady and Dougan. I figured I will be posting these regularly so it was time to put it in it's own thread.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun! I'll bet you all are having the best time. Poor Brady (although he doesn't look like he minds too much), that little Dougan isn't afraid of anything is he? I love him jumping on top of Brady & pinning him down! Keep the pictures & videos coming!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is just what i needed today, I am GRETE watching these. Brady is so good with him Karen, they look like they are really loving being together.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay! Instant buddies!! I love it, I love it, I love it! :whoo: Little Dougan is one tough cookie and smart too as I saw him stop running at one point and just wait for Brady to come back around! lol 

"The boys". Yup, Karen, you'll be calling them "the boys" forever. Isn't it great?  Thanks for the clips!! MORE please. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun to watch! Brady is being so good with his little-brother-with-the-sharp-teeth! I'm very impressed.

Sheri


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

The videos are really fun. Brady is being so good to him. I love it when Brady
takes off running - showing him who's boss - too cute!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen. They are best buds already!!! They play just like Jasper and Cash do! I am so envious of you...IWAP but I am also GFETE!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute! I love the couch one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, those videos are great. I love the one on the couch. Kodi and Shelby do that too. Is it my imagination, or has Dougan grown a bit already?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are soooo cute. Watching those videos is making my MHS grow!! I may have to find a cure!!

Enjoy your boys!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. The boys are getting more and more comfortable everyday.

I don't know that Dougan has grown too much. I had him at the vet on Thursday and he is 5 pounds. The vet records from right before he went to Laurie's show him at 4.11. He still seems tiny to me, but then again, Brady wasn't much smaller than him when I brought him home at 8 weeks old.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

oh, puh-leeze!!!!!!!!! Help!!!! How in the world will I resist the pull of MHS!!!!

The videos are just precious. They both look like the are having such fun together. I bet you just spend all your time watching them play together. But I feel bad for Brady.... soon he won't have any hair on his ears! ound: 

Can't wait to see more of them in the weeks to come.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brady is being incredibly good to Dougan. He's taking the submissive position so often, letting the baby jump all over him. How cute when Brady runs away from him only to have that little locomotive take off after him on the fast track. Enjoy every minute, before you know it they'll be the same size (ish).


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so glad I can let Gryff live vicariously through Brady!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen - that makes me feel soo much better - question - how big is Brady?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ahh..good times


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Michelle,
Brady is a huge havanese. There is lots of him to love. He is 19 pounds. Dougan is 5 pounds.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, I was trying to get a picture. Brady is big...Seamus is just over 9 lbs. Finnegan is just 10 weeks and just over 2. He should be about 2 1/2 - 3 lbs when we get him.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great videos, Karen...so much fun to watch! I'm FINALLY getting a fence in a couple of weeks and I can't wait to watch mine get to run and play!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, great videos. It looks like little Dougan is the perfect match for Brady.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, Seamus is a little guy. This little puppy has been going all night long. Where do they get the energy???

Judy, we just put up a temporary fence in our side yard. It took my DH and I about 2 hours and was pretty easy. We will decide in the spring whether we want to put up a permanent fence or not. For now, this is greast. It gives the boys just enough room to run.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Karen,

They look so joyful together! It always amazes me how much Havs love their own kind, and the games they invent together. Both boys are adorable, isn't it fantastic having two?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Karen, 

Don't you just love seeing them play. You will soon find that they will keep you smiling. I am so glad they are doing so well together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that Match perfect or what?????? I knew from the Start that Brady would be the perfect big brother for Dougan. Big enough to not get hurt, but kind enough not to hurt the baby!!! Good boy Brady!!!

He looks bigger to me too!! Maybe he is just fluffier!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Karen, 
They are so cute together. The videos brought such a smile to my face this morning!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can see it now. In no time, little Dougan will be beating up poor Fred too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

they are so cute together! I really enjoyed seeing the videos...:clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, LOL, poor Freddie always gets picked on.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ound: Love the videos. ound: They are wonderful together to say the least. 

Marj pegged it perfectly. What a smart boy. I loved watching him wait for Brady to circle and come back to him during their RLH. After all, he has to work so much harder then Brady with those little legs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love my little boys! 

Linda, Freddie will always belong to Brady.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Dougan pictures*

Aunt Linda was nice enough to send home some coats and sweaters for little Dougan. We got Brady in the summer, so I never had any coats this small. So, here are a few pictures. He loves the coat, but he is not a huge fan of sweaters. He lays down like he is paralized and can't move. Silly guy. I will take some more pictures in some of the other clothes later. I like having a little one to dress. He has a much thinner coat than Brady and shivers when it is cold.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Karen, how adorable. My two play just like that and it is a joy. I am really excited for Brady to have a buddy! Awesome!
Carole


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

They play so gently, like well mannered gents!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are such rambunctious boys! I think he is shivering so he gets a chance to make a fashion statement cause he is even more adorable in his sweater!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Karen - LOVE the duds!!! He looks sooooooooooooooo handsome!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awwww, he looks so regal. I want to see him in the quilted blue coat. That's my favorite and the warmest of them all!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen he is so adorable, I love the little head tilt in the second picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen wrote: *"He loves the coat, but he is not a huge fan of sweaters. He lays down like he is paralized and can't move. "*

Good thing to know when you need Dougan to stop! Put a sweater on the little guy and he stops short! :biggrin1: Sounds like he has the Energizer Bunny thing down pat ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the plaid on Dougan!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are a few more from the "Aunt Linda" collection.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, he is just totally adorable!
Don't you just wonder what Brady ever did by himself now? I loved the videos of them playing! My Maltese, Winnie, has that couch maneuver down pat, I ended up having to trim Coopers ears short so he'd have less to hang on to.

Beverly


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Karen, these pictures keep getting cutier and cutier!!! Dougan looks very handsome in light blue!! Love the "Aunt Linda" collection!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, are you taking these vidoes with a video camera or just a digtal? Your gonna have to teach me to do this!!!! Wow I am so electronically challanged LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dougan is just a fashion prince. He is such a cutie. and that face is to die for... he is going to get away with murder. I love how gentle brady is with him too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Michelle,
I have the flip camera that I use to take videos. It is inexpensive (like $150) and so easy to use. It plugs right into the computer USB drive and then you can upload the videos right to youtube. It is really easy.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Karen, they're so great together. I wouldn't be able to get enough of watching them play.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wOW - MY LITTLE BOY IS SO HANDSOME.
I love the first picture with the blue sweater- so adorable!!
Kisses to Brady and Dougan!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, the videos are so fun to watch. How much fun it is to have two! It is so lovely to see they both are enjoying each other. 

The pictures are so cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering if you have more to share, Karen... ? Didn't I spot a more recent thread with pics/update? I'm sure of it. :frusty: ound: Any excuse to see your sweet boys again. :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh be still my heart! Dougan is such a cutie and look how wonderful Brady is with him! I loved seeing these and the pictures are great too. Keep 'em coming! IWAP!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love to giggle at the sweetness of these two!*

Wow! They are both so happy. Two havs are better than one! Like little kids forever, reminding us to play as well!


----------

